# Free campsite guide for Germany



## Grizzly

The German National Tourist Board are offering a new campsite guide, in English, detailing over 1000 sites.

It is free from:

HERE

or by phoning :

0207 317 0908

On the above website there is an online guide too, which can be accessed by different criteria. There are several different free guides to things like gardens of Germany, biking in Germany, spas as well

G


----------



## bognormike

Thnaks Grizzly, done. We may be off to Germany at the end of August - getting some research done....


----------



## Zebedee

*Thnaks* from me too Grizz. Same as Mike only September.  

(It's the new Mod's "secret handshake" you know) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bill_Posters

Great timing, thanks.
We are off to Germany for the first time next month and are very glad of some additional info.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Grizzly 
Just sent off for ours thanks for the link Bob.


----------



## Zebedee

*Grizzly and Mike*

Have you had the "instant" email confirmation of your order yet?

I've received nothing, which makes me wonder a bit. Auto replies are usually very prompt.

Have I hit the wrong button . . . . again!!


----------



## bognormike

no nothing here


----------



## Zozzer

We've just returned from Germany and picked up a free copy of the TOP PLATZ booklet from the stellplatz in Fussen. Very handy booklet to keep in the van.

Website HERE


----------



## cabby

have also sent off for that, thanks for the link, have not got the email reply yet either.

cabby


----------



## Bill_Posters

May I also suggest this :-

sites for TomTom 

Just installed it myself


----------



## ActiveCampers

Great timing!


----------



## peejay

Thanks for the link Grizzly.

Another bit of info for anyone contemplating Germany this year....

>Deutsche Ferienstrasse<

..or just click on my blog button at the bottom of this post.

pete


----------



## sandyketton

Thanks for the tips. We are off to Germany in September so it will be useful.
Sandy


----------



## sylke

Thanks for the info, we are off to France, Germany & Holland at the end of august as well.


----------



## bognormike

all these MHF-ers in Germany in September - we should have a meet somewhere! Trouble is, it's a big country  :roll:


----------



## 108777

Many thanks for the info, we also planning a trip there.
Likewise no confirmation e- mail received.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly

I phoned to ask for the guide in the end. I could not get the request for the guide to transfer to the shopping basket on the website. When I explained this to the young man on the phone he reckoned it was my web browser ( Firefox) and that the guide would be in the shopping basket even though it did not show up. The problem with that was that I could not enter a name and address until I had something in my shopping basket !

Easier to phone...

G


----------



## dinger

*Germany*

Have just returned from a two week trip to Germany. Thoroughly recommend it. Prior to our visit we were sent a whole load of information from the German tourist office F.O.C.

We travelled down south to Fussen via a stop over in just north of Baden Baden . Spent 2/3 days exploring the Fussen then journied back up north using the well trod " Romantic road " stopping at Stellplatz and campsites at various towns on the way (357 kilometres ).

Cutting across back to Belgium we took in part of the Mosel , which rounded the holiday off perfectly.

For anyone interested in history , a Visit to Dachau is a must, very hard to express the emotion , very moving and something to reflect on .

If anybody would like any info regarding " Romantic road " please feel free to send PM


----------



## sylke

Just to let you know I have received my confirmation email, Sylv


----------



## bognormike

yes, confirmation e-mail received just now


----------



## dinger

*germany*

Ditto.....e mail confirmation recieved today. Ordered yesterday.


----------



## 108777

*Re: germany*



dinger said:


> Ditto.....e mail confirmation recieved today. Ordered yesterday.


Ditto, ditto 8O 8O


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

We must have missed the publication of the campsite guide as they didn't send it to us with the literature we requested in May.

We really liked Germany staying for about 20 days, all at stellplatz. We found some really pleasant ones.
Only met three Brits but that was in May and July. 

The top platz ones were good especially the free one (but paying for water and elec if needed) at Hofgeismar.

We found the Weser valley less busy than the Mosel but with plenty of interesting places between Minden and Hans Munden which is part of the Fairytale tourist route and the timbered building route. One of our favourite places was Quedlinburg by the Harz mountains.

I'll add the ones we visited to the database once I've sorted out the few hundred photos  

Steve


----------



## bobandjane

Hi E Mail confirmation received today. Septembers the best time to go they are picking the Grapes and the wine is flowing! and the Walnuts and cobb nuts are falling of the trees so take a big bag and fetch some back for us, because this year we are in France .We Think! its funny because we have seen very few Brits in Germany, are you the chosen few. Enjoy. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Grizzly,

My copy arrived today, had a quick look while having breakfast and the sites I check had GPS co - ords as well as other very useful info.

All in all a very good free bee.

Once again thanks for the link.

Don


----------



## bobandjane

Hi got mine Today I went for the Camping and the Discovering Germany by Bike and they are very good Jane told me I will have to get a new Bike. 

Thanks Grizzly Good Link.
Bob.


----------



## sandyketton

Thanks again Grizzly. 
My book arrived yesterday and it looks to be quite useful. Roll on September.  
Sandy


----------



## 108777

Arrived this morning. Looks handy stuff. Thanks Grizzly

Mike


----------



## SpeedyDux

Big thanks to Grizzly! 

Mine arrived in the post today.  

SD


----------



## Grizzly

Please don't anybody give my name to the German Tourist Board ! 

G


----------



## Don_Madge

Grizzly said:


> Please don't anybody give my name to the German Tourist Board !
> 
> G


Hi G,

Don't worry we will blame the Caravan Club.  

I wonder how many people will send of the £2.50 as requested to help with the postage?

Don


----------



## Grizzly

Don Madge said:


> I wonder how many people will send of the £2.50 as requested to help with the postage?


  I didn't see that. I'll blame google.

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Grizzly, thanks for the link i have received my package including the campsite book, hundreds of sites and all in English and it only took 4 days, brilliant service again from our German friends.

Bob


----------



## Grizzly

I didn't ask for any additional guides but they sent a magazine about Saxony. It's so well-produced and enticing that we're tempted to turn left at Caen and go there instead of Spain. Definately on the list for next time.

It's a brilliant piece of marketing !

G


----------



## Chausson

opp;s I already told about you    ha ha [only joking]

Ron

ps Thanks for the link.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Don, i like Grizzly did not see anything about a donation but i would certainly be willing to send a contribution for such a useful directory so i will go back to the link and if i can find the relevant info i will send them a donation toward the postage. 

I had the same great service when i had to destroy my umwelt plakette too install a new windscreen and the Koln office dealt swiftly with my request for a replacement, so very efficient. 

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge

whistlinggypsy said:


> Don, i like Grizzly did not see anything about a donation but i would certainly be willing to send a contribution for such a useful directory so i will go back to the link and if i can find the relevant info i will send them a donation toward the postage.
> 
> I had the same great service when i had to destroy my umwelt plakette too install a new windscreen and the Koln office dealt swiftly with my request for a replacement, so very efficient.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

It's a PS on the covering letter with the guide as well as on the site.

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Found it Don, and yes i will send a donation as i feel it is well worth it.

Regards

Bob


----------



## bognormike

Received mine today (delayed due to damage in post) - excellent guide, well produced & easy to follow; and magazine on Saxony looks good.


----------



## Don_Madge

whistlinggypsy said:


> Don,
> I had the same great service when i had to destroy my umwelt plakette too install a new windscreen and the Koln office dealt swiftly with my request for a replacement, so very efficient.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

Missed this bit first time around.

It is possible to remove some stickers by warming them up with a hair dryer especially if they have not been stuck on too long but you have to take it very steady. 

I've managed to get a couple off over the years but the Swiss motorway vignette defeated me. 8O

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Yes Don, i was told this by a German motorway policeman at the Aire in Le Touquet but i did it from inside and it should be done from the outside, its more efficient that way as it heats the glue more effectively.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy

I have this morning received another copy of the german campsite guide recommended by Grizzly, i do not know why they have sent 2 copies and i have sent the postage for my first copy.

I will send this to anyone who wants it if they pm me with details and pay the postage, that will be around £2 as the package is quite heavy but worth every penny if you are intending visiting Germany.

Bob


----------



## pacific

Thanks for the info Grizzly received the camping guide this morning Pacific


----------

